# Jade one year on



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

A geriatric Bambi...? lol. Bless her heart, it sounds like she's feeling wonderful!
Remember, if frisky Jade wants some company, I know where there's 11 Dane pups she could play with:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So pleased it all turned out like it did and who would Honey have to annoy


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So glad she is doing so well!.She,really,did scare us,last year!.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is totally awesome she is doing so well.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Maribeth I think 11 puppies may well see her off its a wonder that Honey hasn't with her antics but they do get on so well. ohhhh what I would give to be in a puppy pile with them I do expect pics next time you go visit them.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

This is just so wonderful she is doing so well!  What a scare she gave us all.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

So glad Jade is still doing so well. Her age is amazing for a dane. Can't wait to celebrate her next birthday!

"Geriatric Bambi" That made me laugh!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Tracey & Jade, you are both so special to me, always, the only good thing that came of Daisy's bloat last winter. Both our girls are alive one year later ... we are so lucky.

I have a picture of Jade on my bulletin board here at work, I see her everyday...right next to Daisy 

Geriatric Bambi LOL ... what I wouldn't give to see that :


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

YAY JADE! I remember it well Tracey and it only seems like yesterday we were all worrying and praying our hardest for you both. Reading your post got me a bit tearful just now, we're all so happy she's a tough old girl just like her mum hehehe. xxx


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> So glad Jade is still doing so well. Her age is amazing for a dane. Can't wait to celebrate her next birthday!
> 
> "Geriatric Bambi" That made me laugh!


 You and me both Lisa.
I read through all the posts from the original thread yesterday and the update everyone was amazing in their support I was in tears reading it, which is why I wanted to post today as a huge thank you 150 plus messages such a great forum.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow that was a year ago, Jade has done really well thanks to you. I think she deserves a special treat for being such a very brave girl


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your "geriatric bambi" is quite a looker and it is so very wonderful you have her still.

Happy anniversary and stay healthy!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you all, we take it one day at a time but I secretly think she is invincible.
Jo Ellen thanks for letting me ramble last night hugs to you and Daisy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

They breed 'em tough over here, and Jade is absolute proof of that. Will you be celebrating by dancing around your handbag Tracey? If so we need proof.

Hugs to Jade (and Honey so she doesn't feel left out)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

cant believe it has been a year it seems alot less but I guess to you it has been a long year
heres hoping she has many many more years of bambi running left in her still 
give her a big munch from me and Ruby and give Honey one too wouldnt want her feeling left out 
and next time she feels the need to run around the garden, video it for us we would all love to see it


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, I want a glimpse of this geriatric Bambi


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, that year went by fast! I am so glad she is still doing well!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jan would I do anything as frivolous as that.

I will try to get Jade on video,doing her geriatric Bambi.


----------

